# Временные функциональные блоки - чем снимать?



## СергейЧел (5 Ноя 2017)

Деловкое движение, удар по неосторожности, случайное падение, ушиб, все это может сформировать временной функциональный блок мышцы спины, шеи, вопрос как или чем убрать такоой блок и при этом не создать блок в другом месте.


----------



## Kuchirinka (5 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> все это может сформировать временной функциональный блок мышцы спины, шеи, вопрос как или чем убрать такоой блок


А зачем его убирать?
Он на то и временный. Защитная реакция организма.
Чтобы повреждённое место смогло восстановиться после травмы, лучше им не двигать. Другие участки ОДА компенсируют это. Временно.


----------



## СергейЧел (5 Ноя 2017)

если речь не идет о травме? из своего повседневного опыта, встал утром, потянулся, почувствовал скованность , небольшую болезненность в районе грудного отдела, вытягиваю себя потянув голову вверх, блок в одном месте ушел, а в другом появился, далее повторив вытягивание, можно убрать новый блок, но при этом боль возникает уже в другом месте, иногда удается убрать почти все блоки, но потом все повторится, куда копать? иглы, прокачка внутренних мышц(стойки), гимнастика, травы, мази?


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

@СергейЧел, Вам правильно ответили временный функциональный блок не просто так появляется:
если он у вас уже появляется просто от неловкого движения то это говорит что Ваша опорно-двигательная  система подошла к пороговому состоянию деградации, т.е. если раньше связки были упругими и эластичными и при резком повороте или воздействии на них они быстро сокращались обратно и не давали воздействовать на нервные рецепторы на которые они не должны были воздействовать, то теперь ввиду старения организма связки уже не такие эластичные и уже работают по другому а защитная реакция организма это нормально - а как вы хотели?
Теперь ждите пока организм адаптируется к этому всему, если конечно не хотите попасть на стол к хирургу. А организм уже адаптируется уже разрастается площадь суставов позвоночника преобразуются и отмирают ткани и так далее *и никто вам не поможет только ваш организм и вы выполняя правильное поведение, а будите тупить пойдёте под нож к хирургу ну там уже повезет не повезет.*

И не каждый блок стоит сразу убирать а если и убирать то очень плавно и нежно не обязательно бежать к мануалу и трещать суставами (все зависит от степени травмы при которой получен функциональный блок)


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> И не каждый блок стоит сразу убирать а если и убирать то очень плавно и нежно не обязательно бежать к мануалу и трещать сутавами (все зависит от степени травмы при которой получен функциональный блок)


можете просветить? про "врачей" согласен, Врачами назвать можно единицы


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> можете просветить? про "врачей" согласен, Врачами назвать можно единицы


Проосвятить в чем? 
В том что надо дать время зарасти(усилиться) связкам адаптироваться опорно-двигательной системе. А не продолжать расшатывать дегенерировавшие МПД резкими движениями приближая себя к тому моменту что сможет помочь только операция! У вас ведь судя по всему есть нестабильность а нестабильность это первый вестник что МПД снижены и связки растянуты. Т.е. включайте логику.

Мидокалм классное лекарство но я бы его принимал только на ночь при условии что спишь правильно и на правильной подушке, и достаточно минимальной дозы, это для того что бы улчшать кровообращение и обмен в паталогических зонах. А днем зачем его пить - что бы увеличить нестабильность?


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Мидокалм классное лекарство но я бы его принимал только на ночь при условии что спишь правильно и на правильной подушке, и достаточно минимальной дозы, это для того что бы улчшать кровообращение и обмен в паталогических зонах. А днем зачем его пить - что бы увеличить нестабильность?


2-мя уколами снял блок который в последнее время мучал нереально, думал может какие упражнения подскажете, сейчас как накачать мышцы спины можно или ждать надо стойкой ремиссии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> 2-мя уколами снял блок который в последнее время мучал нереально, думал может какие упражнения подскажете, сейчас как накачать мышцы спины можно или ждать надо стойкой ремиссии?


Блок не может сниматься уколами.
Блок снимается движением.


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, может быть, уколы сняли спазм мышц, дальше вытянул видимо проблемное место и симптоматика ушла, чему рад, даль в копчике так не сделаешь


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> 2-мя уколами снял блок который в последнее время мучал нереально, думал может какие упражнения подскажете, сейчас как накачать мышцы спины можно или ждать надо стойкой ремиссии?


Если у вас проблема в шее то вот ссылка где я приводил упражнения которые мне нравятся и мне помогают:
Головокружения и предобморочные состояния
Любите себя и свой организм, если мышца постоянно спазмирует то значит так надо и лучше мягко её расслаблять и не до конца. Она сама потом перестанет спазмировать после того как организм адаптируется. А будете себя насиловать получите то, что потом ваш организм не сможет уже Вам помочь.


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

@Serg33, спасибо друг


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

@СергейЧел, не за что.
Тут главное запомнить что основной помощник в выздоровлении это наш организм.
И если ему правильно помогать то он восстановится быстрее, если помогать не правильно то он восстановится медленнее, а может вообще не восстановится.
*Вы же когда получаете рану на теле, не ходите и не раздираете её каждые пол часа? Вы наверное сначало подождёте когда она заживет!!! *
Так примерно и с хондрозом подход тот же единственное это то что по времени на много дольше, но лучше уж по дольше но БЕЗ ОПЕРАЦИИ чем быстро но с операцией!!!!


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Незачто.
> Тут главное запомнить что основной помощник в выздоровлении это наш организм.
> И если ему правильно помогать то он восстановится быстрее, если помогать не правильно то он восстановится медленнее, а может вообще не восстановится.
> *Вы же когда получаете рану на теле, не ходите и не раздираете её каждые пол часа? Вы наверное сначало подождёте когда она заживет!!! *
> Так примерно и с хондрозом подход тот же единственное это то что по времени на много дольше, но лучше ужж по дольше но БЕЗ ОПЕРАЦИИ чем быстро но с опреацией!!!!


такого же мнения, лучше убирать проблемы консервативным способом, в частности движения-бассейн, ЛФК


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> такого же мнения, лучше убирать проблемы консервативным способом, в частности движения-бассейн, ЛФК


Правильно, хондроз это жизнь с этим сталкивается любой организм рано или поздно никто от него не уйдет.
Но те кто ведет себя правильно проживет дольше кто не правильно проживет меньше такова жизнь! ))))


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Но те кто ведет себя правильно проживет дольше кто не правильно проживет меньше такова жизнь!


здоровье и длительность жизни все же вещи не всегда соизмеримые, уповать на здоровье не стоит, видел как деревья могучие ветром валит, а еще видел как деревце которое кто-то сломал на следующий год покрывалось зеленой кроной, хотя оно практически на земле лежало под углом 90 гр.
другое дело когда речь идет о качестве жизни... о том, на , что человек тратит свои финансы... свое время


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> здоровье и длительность жизни все же вещи не всегда соизмеримые, уповать на здоровье не стоит, видел как деревья могучие ветром валит, а еще видел как деревце которое кто-то сломал на следующий год покрывалось зеленой кроной, хотя оно практически на земле лежало под углом 90 гр.
> другое дело когда речь идет о качестве жизни... о том, на , что человек тратит свои финансы... свое время


Такова жизнь, в этом её прелесть что никто не знает что будет завтра, иначе на хрена было бы жить?

Но если вы будете играть против своего организма проживёте однозначно меньше чем могли бы, за глупости рано или поздно приходится расплачиваться.


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Такова жизнь, в этом её прелесть что никто не знает что будет завтра, иначе на хрена было бы жить?
> 
> Но если вы будете играть против своего организма проживёте однозначно меньше чем могли бы, за глупости рано или поздно приходится расплачиваться.


само собой играть против самого себя не стоит, понимаешь это с годами)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> Деловкое движение, удар по неосторожности, случайное падение, ушиб, все это может сформировать временной функциональный блок мышцы спины, шеи, вопрос как или чем убрать такоой блок и при этом не создать блок в другом месте.


Временный блок мышцы - это миозит.


Serg33 написал(а):


> Правильно, хондроз это жизнь с этим сталкивается любой организм рано или поздно никто от него не уйдет.
> Но те кто ведет себя правильно проживет дольше кто не правильно проживет меньше такова жизнь! ))))


Не меньше, а менее качественно. Мне кажется такая фраза более правильная.


СергейЧел написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, может быть, уколы сняли спазм мышц, дальше вытянул видимо проблемное место и симптоматика ушла, чему рад, даль в копчике так не сделаешь


Тут правильно, хотя сделать это самостоятельно сложно, но вполне возможно.


----------



## Serg33 (20 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не меньше, а менее качественно. Мне кажется такая фраза более правильная.


Менее качественно это само сабой разумеется. Но мое мнение остеохондроз влияет на скорость обмена веществ в организме, так как спазмированные мышцы пережимают сосуды или вены. А как известно старение это и есть замедление обмена веществ или другими словами ни что так не старит организм как замедленный обмен веществ, отсюда и вывод что люди с запущенным хондрозом живут меньше...
Если например в результате обострения остеохондроза человек будет обездвижен - разве сможет он прожить дольше человека который может двигаться полноценно?


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> а будите тупить пойдёте под нож к хирургу ну там уже повезет не повезет.


Ну, вот, это БУД*И*ТЕ всё же оказалось заразным. Не читаю уже сообщения Александра 100, потому что стала замечать, что сама скоро через И его писать начну. Да Е там в этом случае, Е! А будить никого не надо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> ...
> Если например в результате обострения остеохондроза человек будет обездвижен - разве сможет он прожить дольше человека который может двигаться полноценно?


Так и секс можно привязать. Сердце снашивается.
А если руки связать.....


----------

